# Linger time



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know the correct term for this but will try to explain. You know when you roll your mouse over a thread and a little box pops up with the thread sentence in it? Mine doesn't stay up long enough to read. Is there a way to increase the time it stays up? Perhaps it's called "dwell"?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that what you're talking about? Maybe Kung knows??


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm guessing you are using IE. Mine only stays up for 5 seconds under IE. With Firefox, the thread preview stays as long as you hover over the thread. I think the mod can be tweaked to last longer from what I'm reading over @ vbulletin forums, but that would be up to admin here.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I had Foxfire on my old computer. I guess I will download it for this one.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I downloaded Foxfire and it doesn't seem to make a difference. "hover" might be the term, rather than "dwell". I'll search and see what I can find.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You may not be able to Lengthen the "hover" time. That maybe a set amount in the program itself.
I know I can't finish ready those either. I just Go Back On them and pick up where I left off reading. Problem solved. I know that in MS, you go to controls not sure if it is advanced settings or not, but there is a spot to Choose the mouse to "hover" but I have never seen any spot where you could lengthen that time.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

How Do I said:


> I'm guessing you are using IE. Mine only stays up for 5 seconds under IE. With Firefox, the thread preview stays as long as you hover over the thread.



I get a 7 count with IE and continuous with Firefox on my daughters computer which is has a Vista OS. I most frequently use Firefox on mine at home with Windows 7 and it stays up as long as the cursor is over it.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm running Firefox over Linux and on this site, the popup only lasts about 5 second.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm...I'll have to go look at that. I can do it tonight and see if there's anything from an admin point of view that can affect this.


----------



## trucker101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kung said:


> Hrm...I'll have to go look at that. I can do it tonight and see if there's anything from an admin point of view that can affect this.


 I mostly use firefox or Chrome & it stays there as long as I need on firefox.:kung:


----------

